# food for a paradise fish



## Paulray (Oct 8, 2013)

can you tell me what type of food to feed a female paradise fish and what other fish can i keep with it? thanks


----------



## kellenw (Mar 28, 2010)

I feed mine a high quality community crumble food from Premium Fish Food Company. You can get it direct from them or through places like Allied Aqua.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just and FYI, this is the cold water fish thread. Paradise fish are not cold water fish, they are tropicals. Now for your question, Paradise fish will eat just about any type of food, but for the best results you need a high protien food. Their favorite is live mosquito larva, kind of hard to get those this time of year. I would feed them frozen brine shrimp, Ocean Nutrition Formula Two flakes and get some other live foods. You can feed live baby brine shrimp, but I would suggest getting 2-3 Endlers females or 6 Least Killie females as the paradise will eat the fry. Least Killies work best as they have one fry daily for a few days and then take a break for a few weeks. They are tiny and have a micro bioload. You could also use grindal or white worms or even scuds. The live foods also greatly enhance their color.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moving to the proper area. Paradise fish would eat a nice high protein diet consisting of pellets and frozen/ live foods.


----------



## Kione (Jan 12, 2014)

Paradise fish are in my local store in cold water, I bought one and seems to be doing ok... is this ok??


----------



## Kione (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh and they sold me temperate water flakes for him and my Danios


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, they should be in tropical temperatures, 80 degrees is perfect for them. Not sure on the danios. 

What kind of flakes are they? They should be ok but supplement him some frozen brineshrimp/ bloodworms/ beefheart weekly to round it all out.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes paradise fish are happiest with water most tropicals find too cold.Frozen bloodworms and a good quality flake will keep them in great shape. I love paradise fish but tankmates are touchy.I had my best luck with Blue Gouramis.Just make sure your male paradise fish isn't the biggest fish in the tank. Females are no problem. You will really enjoy keeping this fish. Enjoy


----------



## oceanwild (Jul 15, 2015)

Does Allied Aqua has online shopping?


----------

